# G13 Labs Blue Venom



## ZEN MASTER (May 20, 2009)

whats going on everybody. ordered some seeds from attitude(which i recieved 7 days after the initial order was made) and they sent me a free blue venom fem seed. now on the sight they reallt dont get into flowwering times, yield, or any kind or description that would give a person an idea of how long it will take this plant to finish. the closest that i could find on the web is "blue widow" which is basically the same cross(blueberry x WW), and that description said about 50-55 days flowering, but that 's for the blue widow, and i dont know if the blue venom would fall into the same guidelines, so if there is ANYONE out there that has grown, knows someone that has /is growing blue venom, or has any information on blue venom, could you please give me a holler. 
Thanks all!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## JASE (Jun 3, 2009)

....bump....


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a free fem. Blue Venom seed and a free fem. White Widow seed from G13 Labs (amongst other freebies) with an order from The Attitude.

I've germinated the WW and BV seeds and so far they both look exactly the same _(which can be expected from the dodgey G13 Labs genetics)_ but I'm hoping one of these little ladies will be a keeper! - I usually don't do indicas, but would like a nice tasting one as an option every now and again.

As for flowering time, I'd say, like most strains of similar lineage, you could pull them at 8 weeks of flowering for a slightly more heady high, but for the full yield, potency and slightly more body feel, I'd say run Blue Venom for about 10 weeks. <- This is talking soil growing here. In a hydro or aero system I'd say you could run it for 9 weeks instead of 10. But this is based on genetic lineage. I haven't fully grown this strain out yet, so it is yet to be seen.

Cheers!

_P.S - Here are a couple of pictures of my G13 WW & BV seedlings. These seeds were planted at the same time, in the same medium, treated the same and germinated on the same day._
_The one on the *left *is the *Blue Venom* and on the right is the White Widow. The only notable difference so far is the Blue Venom is sightly shorter.
Other than that, the leaves so far appear very similar as does the nutrient and watering requirements - although it's too early to really tell._













_Cheers people. Hope this is useful. Be sure to post your pics of these babes when you get them going! I still have like 30 other G13 freebies from The Attitude I haven't bothered germinating yet. Have soo many strains and not enough grow space, time etc. etc. ARGH!!!_


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jun 29, 2009)

GREEN PHEONIX i welcome you .
hey dude thanks for the post. i finally got that baby going, its ab out four weeks old now. but its is the most beautiful bush ive seen before, very strong looking . i wanted to start a journal but i feel ive waited too late. but like isaid its only four weeks old,started in a three gallon pot, and it has about nine nodes, i dont know if thats a lot or a little, but it sure is pretty though. i also have some northern lights growing with it. i guess i could start a journal when i cut my clones. we'll see, buyt i will put up some pics tomorrow of my blue venom. 
BTW: GREEN PHEONIX love the name, tried to use it myself cause i love the pheonix, 
and my last name is green.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheers mate.

My blue venom has much wider leaves than the WW now, definitely looks more indica than the WW.


----------



## Mcgician (Jul 5, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> My blue venom has much wider leaves than the WW now, definitely looks more indica than the WW.


+1. I've got AK-47, THC BOMB, NL X Skunk1, and one feminized Blue Venom going in veg right now. The Blue Venom EASILY has the fattest leaves of all of them. THC BOMB is the fastest growing at the moment, but not branching much at all. AK is growing as predicted. Medium fast, but with more branching. And NL X Skunk1 has got fat leaves as well, but just a little shorter at the moment.


----------



## mhg26 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys I read your other posts and thought I'd add to them. I bought 5 feminized pineapple express seeds from g13 labs and got a free blue venom and a free diesel. I started by planting 4 of them in a bubblpeonics hydro set up and it's ironic that both of the pineapple express seeds didn't even germinate but the blue venom and diesel seeds did. I've been growing both for about 6 weeks now and they both are beautiful! The blue venom has a main stem about the size of a nickel it's huge! Right now the blue venom is about 16 inches tall with loads of beautiful side shoots. The diesel is about 14 inches tall and also has a lot of nice side shoots. Both are the bushiest plants i've ever seen! I'm using about 8 cfls half cool white and half warm white to get a nice mix of light. I might post some pics soon so keep checking the thread. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## drknmstatiga (Jul 22, 2009)

wats up guyz. My blue venom is in flower for 10 days and it looks F**in beautiful. I have whiteberry growing rite next to it and the tricome production on blue venom is fukin amazing compared to whiteberry. Very fast strain i think or atleast my pheno is. I still have long way to go but i think i might have a badass plant which i didnt take a clone out. DOY!!! cuz im a lazy pothead and thought meh. pplz been talkin shit bout g13 lab all the time it would be pointless to get a clone. Im sooo pissed off i didnt take a clone off from ve her. I remember during veg it was very prone to nutrient burns so i gave her half of nutrients white berry was gettin. Def whiteberry is a bigger producer looking by the size compared to this blue venom i got but dammmmmmmm. looks and smells like a winner to me. I wish i had a working camera but my niece dropped my 12.0 mega pixel digi cam into the pool but as soon as i get some goods ill post some pix


----------



## mhg26 (Jul 24, 2009)

drknmstatiga said:


> wats up guyz. My blue venom is in flower for 10 days and it looks F**in beautiful. I have whiteberry growing rite next to it and the tricome production on blue venom is fukin amazing compared to whiteberry. Very fast strain i think or atleast my pheno is. I still have long way to go but i think i might have a badass plant which i didnt take a clone out. DOY!!! cuz im a lazy pothead and thought meh. pplz been talkin shit bout g13 lab all the time it would be pointless to get a clone. Im sooo pissed off i didnt take a clone off from ve her. I remember during veg it was very prone to nutrient burns so i gave her half of nutrients white berry was gettin. Def whiteberry is a bigger producer looking by the size compared to this blue venom i got but dammmmmmmm. looks and smells like a winner to me. I wish i had a working camera but my niece dropped my 12.0 mega pixel digi cam into the pool but as soon as i get some goods ill post some pix


Hey man I love your post and I'm happy to hear your blue venom is doing well like mine. But since youre already in flowering do you mind telling me how long you vegged for total? Right now I'm into week 7 but I'm not sure when is best to start flowering. And how big are your plants? Right now mine is 18 inches and very bushy. Thanks!


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 24, 2009)

drknmstatiga said:


> wats up guyz. My blue venom is in flower for 10 days and it looks F**in beautiful. I have whiteberry growing rite next to it and the tricome production on blue venom is fukin amazing compared to whiteberry. Very fast strain i think or atleast my pheno is. I still have long way to go but i think i might have a badass plant which i didnt take a clone out. DOY!!! cuz im a lazy pothead and thought meh. pplz been talkin shit bout g13 lab all the time it would be pointless to get a clone. Im sooo pissed off i didnt take a clone off from ve her. I remember during veg it was very prone to nutrient burns so i gave her half of nutrients white berry was gettin. Def whiteberry is a bigger producer looking by the size compared to this blue venom i got but dammmmmmmm. looks and smells like a winner to me. I wish i had a working camera but my niece dropped my 12.0 mega pixel digi cam into the pool but as soon as i get some goods ill post some pix


You can still take cuttings from a plant that is in flower. I changed my mind about a strain I was going to quit growing and took 3 cuttings that actually had little buds on them and put them in my aerocloner that I built. It took a few weeks, but the buds just fell off by themselves and the damn thing sprouted roots and took off. I now have cuttings from those clones. Marijuana is a fucking amazing plant, it WANTS to grow.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey what's up guys. Thought i'd check in to see what's going on. Thought i'd put up acouple of pics of my blue venom baby. I've been lacking on my pics seeing that i started this thread, but here we go . Please excuse the crappy photos (cell phone)
1.the first is a pic of my bay at about 
tthree weeks veg.
2.the next two are at one week and two
weeks out.
3. Now the next three are of my girl last
night at a little over three weeks.and
looking great.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 29, 2009)

drknmstatiga said:


> wats up guyz. My blue venom is in flower for 10 days and it looks F**in beautiful. I have whiteberry growing rite next to it and the tricome production on blue venom is fukin amazing compared to whiteberry. Very fast strain i think or atleast my pheno is. I still have long way to go but i think i might have a badass plant which i didnt take a clone out. DOY!!! cuz im a lazy pothead and thought meh. pplz been talkin shit bout g13 lab all the time it would be pointless to get a clone. Im sooo pissed off i didnt take a clone off from ve her. I remember during veg it was very prone to nutrient burns so i gave her half of nutrients white berry was gettin. Def whiteberry is a bigger producer looking by the size compared to this blue venom i got but dammmmmmmm. looks and smells like a winner to me. I wish i had a working camera but my niece dropped my 12.0 mega pixel digi cam into the pool but as soon as i get some goods ill post some pix


hey man what up man i'll tell you this as far as the smell. in the begining the stems and main branches smell kinda funky, not skunky, and this was in the veg closet. but after the pistils start forming, oh my god.the stems still have the same funky smell, but the flowers smell sweet.now when i say sweet i dont mean fruity, or like stale mangos or nothing like that . i mean sweet like BooBerry cereal, or like that cream flavored hard candy. and i'm just guessing that the trichs are going to be very sticky, and thick. the reason i say that is because after i rubbed one of the buds between my fingers i rubbed my thumb and fingers off on my shirt. and i know i rubbed my shirt hard, because like i said even at 2-3 weeks the trichs were very sticky, but anyway about 30-40 minutes later i was sitting down smoking one and i noticed that i could still smell that sweet candy like smell on my fingers and thumb.

also mgh26 you are absolutely right, i mean i've grown outside a couple of times, and indoors for about two years, and i must say next to the NORTHEN LIGHTS(indica pheno)the BLUE VENOM is the strongest looking plant that i have personally grown, or seen in any of my friends grow rooms. needless to say that before i put it out to flower i made sure that i took five clones. and that was strictly from just seeing how effortlessly, and vigorous this baby grows. i may be jumping the gun a bit here, but i think this stuff is going to be the bomb. with the NL indica pheno a close second, and the NL sativa pheno looking like it might end up being pretty decent. that's right i lucked up and got both phenotypes, and a male NL. now iv'e never tried it but i think i might try to make some more seeds, possibly rub some pollen on the BLUE VENOM and see how they comE out.

hey i'd like to thank all you guys for stopping in.
GREEN PHEONIX WHERE ARE YOU AT MAN?
I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO GET A LOOK AT WHERE AND HOW YOUR BABIES ARE DOING.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 29, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Hey man I love your post and I'm happy to hear your blue venom is doing well like mine. But since youre already in flowering do you mind telling me how long you vegged for total? Right now I'm into week 7 but I'm not sure when is best to start flowering. And how big are your plants? Right now mine is 18 inches and very bushy. Thanks!


 
WELL EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDNT ASK ME, I'LL STILL COMMENT.I LET MINE VEG FOR ABOUT FOUR WEEKS, AND BEFORE I PUT MINE OUT TO FLOWER IT WAS ABOUT 25", THEN I TOPPED IT WHICH BROUGHT IT DOWN TO 17". NOW AT THIS POINT, 3 WEEKS INTO FLOWER ,IT IS ABOUT 33" TALL. IT IS A STRETCHER, EVEN WITH THE LIGHTS AS CLOSE AS I COULD GET THE I HAD TO MOVE THEM UP EVERY DAY FOR A LITTLE OVER A WEEK AND A HALF.
(check pic in previous post)
just a side question what kind of light are you using to veg. because i used a 400wt hortilux daylight blue(6500k),which is the bomb by the way, and those are the results i got in a total of 31 days. just curious though, but man go ahead and put that baby out to flower,she's ready.


----------



## mhg26 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha its cool I'm glad at least someone replied. But your plants look great and it's great to hear that they're doing well. Right now my plant is about 20 inches tall and I just topped it so even though I'm into the 7th week of growth, I think I might just keep going and get her to about 30 inches before I start to flower. I'm trying to get the most out of her that I can ha. I'll put a few pictures up too so let me know what you think.


----------



## mhg26 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## mhg26 (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and by the way, its obvious from the pictures that I'm using CFLs. And there are two plants there as you can see. The blue venom has thicker leaves and is the bigger one. The other plant is called Diesel and I also got it from G13 Labs so I have no idea what it really could be?


----------



## drknmstatiga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh sorry for the late reply. I was away on a business trip and totally forgot bout this lol. I vegged for 10 weeks. 6 weeks indoor and 4 weeks outdoor. I had to keep it alive outdoor for 4 weeks at avrg temp around 95~100. Currently its around 4 footish with very sativa leaves at the main cola and more indica influence toward bottom. Its looking very danky and i just attached UVB. Im getting a 12 mega pixel digi cam for b day in couple of weeks so ill post pix then i guess... its a total contrast to my bushy ass whiteberry. DANK!


----------



## mhg26 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ha it's all good man. Glad to hear good things about the plants. I actually just topped both of mine a couple days ago even though both are very bushy already as you can see in some of the pictures from my last few posts. I'm still on week 7 of vegging and I think I'm going to keep them that way for at least another 2-3 weeks. I'll post some more pics in a few weeks.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 31, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> ha it's all good man. Glad to hear good things about the plants. I actually just topped both of mine a couple days ago even though both are very bushy already as you can see in some of the pictures from my last few posts. I'm still on week 7 of vegging and i think i'm going to keep them that way for at least another 2-3 weeks. I'll post some more pics in a few weeks.


hey what up man. Dude you can let that thing go another 2-3 weeks, but i just thought i should tell you that since you've topped her the whole complexion of the plant is going to change. And it's going to start strecthing and in anotherr 2-3 weeks thats going to be a tall baby, and then you have another two weeks of stretching when you flower. Just to give you an example(check pics in post #11), when i topped mine i let it veg for about three more days to let it heal. When i put it out to flower it was 17" tall, about two weeks is when i would say it stopped stretching and it came in at 30"-31" tall. That's 14" in two weeks. So let's just say for you 2 more weeks veg gets you 12" of growth, then another 12" when you flower. That's two possibly two and a half feet of growth. I just thought you might want to know that just in case there are space issues. But since you are usin the cfl's you can get the light much, much closer than i was able to. So it might not even be a factor. But anyway i'm out. Btw nice plants man. When i saw you set-up, i thought it was at least three or four plants in that thing, and when i read that it was only two i was floored. Great job with the diy.


Peace!!!
-zen-


----------



## mhg26 (Jul 31, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey what up man. Dude you can let that thing go another 2-3 weeks, but i just thought i should tell you that since you've topped her the whole complexion of the plant is going to change. And it's going to start strecthing and in anotherr 2-3 weeks thats going to be a tall baby, and then you have another two weeks of stretching when you flower. Just to give you an example(check pics in post #11), when i topped mine i let it veg for about three more days to let it heal. When i put it out to flower it was 17" tall, about two weeks is when i would say it stopped stretching and it came in at 30"-31" tall. That's 14" in two weeks. So let's just say for you 2 more weeks veg gets you 12" of growth, then another 12" when you flower. That's two possibly two and a half feet of growth. I just thought you might want to know that just in case there are space issues. But since you are usin the cfl's you can get the light much, much closer than i was able to. So it might not even be a factor. But anyway i'm out. Btw nice plants man. When i saw you set-up, i thought it was at least three or four plants in that thing, and when i read that it was only two i was floored. Great job with the diy.
> 
> 
> Peace!!!
> -zen-


 

I'll definitely take it into consideration thanks for the advice Zen! I actually really want to start flowering them now but my brother wants me to wait a few more weeks to get a slightly bigger yield. Yeah I know they really are very bushy and look like more than just two plants. I think it's from the bubbleponics system that I'm using. I think it's a great system. And I'm not too concered with the grow space because I have about 5 feet of space between the plants and the ceiling. Oh yeah, and I also found out that the Diesel plant is a cross between G13 Haze and NYC Diesel so if it's true I'm pretty excited to see how it turns out!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 3, 2009)

it's definitely from the bubbleponics. but i think you should go with your first mind and flower that baby because you are only going to get so many roots for that plant and then all of the nice sized buds are going to have to share all of their food with all of those little buds that don't amount to nothing, oh but please dont forget to take at least four or five or more clones. because i'll tell you this, i took five clones of my BV, and when the buds started forming, and she started forming pistils, and the little trichs started showing, and everytime i touched it it smells like blueberry candy(FOR REAL), i just wish that i had taken more, and trust me you will too. as far as the diesel, i just took down seven sour diesel plants that i had growing. very good smoke, very good. i did like three runs of it. just be careful because i was told that the sour diesel, and nyc diesel can herm real easy, and i found that out first hand with the original plant i grew from seed(5'8" tall) and it's first generation of clones. but after the first batch of clones i figured out how to adjust the nutes, and kept the light leaks to a minimum, so i really didn't have those hermie issuses after that with the second and third harvest. but it was a mixed blessing because i was able to get about 60-70 seeds. and since it was pollen created by a female plant, it is a high probability that they will be female seeds, but i just said that to say that the diesel is good enough alone, but i bet that mixed with haze it's going to be very good.
BTW is a pic of my ladies about a week and a half before i chopped them, and the next is the cola next to a 16oz. ozarka bottle, and the last is just showing the average yield that i got in a very decorative fashion. Btw those black circleson the upper left side by the buds are quarters for size comparison.

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## dhhbomb (Aug 3, 2009)

this was some nice reading i just grew g13 purple lady was free and that plant not only out produced all the other the crystall production was better too and i took the least care for this plant but did take around 10-11 weeks to reach good potenty


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm really thinking if I should take clones off of her. I'm kind of doubtful though because I've never actually taken clones from a plant and I'm not exactly sure how to do it the right way. It's only my second real grow and first hydro so I might just see how it ends up and then just order more seeds and take clones next time.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 4, 2009)

[QOUTE FROM mhg26]
Yeah I'm really thinking if I should take clones off of her. I'm kind of doubtful though because I've never actually taken clones from a plant and I'm not exactly sure how to do it the right way. It's only my second real grow and first hydro so I might just see how it ends up and then just order more seeds and take clones next time. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dude its so easy man. I tell you what i had planned on cutting off the small branches on my plant that are not getting any light tonight. So what i will do is do like a littlte simulation for you. It will probably be no different than any of the other tutorials in here on cloning, except it's me.LOL. I figure that you probably use rockwool since you are doing bubbleponics. And hey look at it like this all you are going to be cutting off to clone is the bottom branches that aren't going to get that much light anyway, so it's not like you will be losing any branches that are going to be any major producers, so if they don't make it.....so what you were going to order more seeds anyway. But if they do live, oh man if they do live, now you don't have to order any seeds, and,.... and you have three, or four, or five plants that you can take clones off of to practice your cloning technique with. IT'S A WIN WIN BABY!!!!



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Zen you're right it does sound like a good idea to take clones. And I'm definitely sure that the blue venom cuttings would grow because I'm still seeing the amazing growth rate of it. But I just don't think I have enough resources to do it. I think I would need to buy some more lights and definitely more nutrients. I'm trying to stick to a tight budget with our shitty economy right now. But again thanks for the good advice Zen.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 5, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Zen you're right it does sound like a good idea to take clones. And I'm definitely sure that the blue venom cuttings would grow because I'm still seeing the amazing growth rate of it. But I just don't think I have enough resources to do it. I think I would need to buy some more lights and definitely more nutrients. I'm trying to stick to a tight budget with our shitty economy right now. But again thanks for the good advice Zen.


dude i'm totally digging you on that. i dont know if i mentioned it in this thread, but i definitley know i went into detail in my journal about how cheap i am. and i'm saying that to let you know that if there is a will there is a way, and you probably have everything you need there in the house with you, and with all of the lights you have shining on your plants now you have more than enough ambient light shining around that area, and you know that at the start clones just need enough light so they can grow and form some starter roots, and you really do have enough light, that takes care of the lighting. now as far as nutes, hey man whatever you are putting together for your big babies just take a 1/4 cup and do a 3 to 1 ratio (3 parts water-1 part nutes), if you are using rockwool, or coco, or dirt or whatever. dirt or coco would just call for a 12-16oz. dixie cup, or anything close to that. and for the rockwool you just need a make shift tray, or tray with a dome. then just sit that joker next to them on a table or milk crate or whatever you can find that will put it "up in the light", in other words "off of the floor". but like i said i really do understand that you say you might not be able to i was just throwing out some other alternatives. so hey, you can come get your horse, cause i think i done beat it to death. just call me a motivator. let me know what you decide.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 6, 2009)

> Zen you're right it does sound like a good idea to take clones. And I'm definitely sure that the blue venom cuttings would grow because I'm still seeing the amazing growth rate of it. But I just don't think I have enough resources to do it. I think I would need to buy some more lights and definitely more nutrients. I'm trying to stick to a tight budget with our shitty economy right now. But again thanks for the good advice Zen.


Mate, search feature, there are _SO_ many ways to take clones, many of them extremely cheap and easy. U have a spare lamp, household light (although preferably CFL or Fluro) and some soil, u can make clones.
There are better and worse ways to do it, but look up how to properly take softwood _(also called greenwood)_ cuttings and you're good to go.

Remember, taking cuttings applies to a huge variety of plants, not just Cannabis, although Cannabis is one of the easiest plants to take cuttings/clones of! So many ways u can do it. And as for money, cheap as chips.

Do it! DO IT!!! 

Cheers!

P.S - I just took 2 clones of my Blue Venom. Didn't even _really_ want them, but I only have the one plant and have started flowering her, didn't want to lose the genetics if she turns out kick ass, had to take a couple clones.

They're with my White Widow clones in a humidity dome, under a 40W fluro, just in cheap rockwool cubes, quick dip in clonex _(rooting hormone)_ and watered with plain water. That's about as advanced as cloning gets for me these days, and seriously it's even easier than it sounds lol


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 9, 2009)

The Blue Venom I had was really good. No bluebbery/fruit taste/smell though.. Was purely skunky/earthy. Finished really fast too


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 10, 2009)

420oldschooldj420 said:


> the blue venom i had was really good. No bluebbery/fruit taste/smell though.. Was purely skunky/earthy. Finished really fast too


hey man thanks for stopping by. I's awesome to actually have some one who has already had it. Mine is about fvie weeks old and the buds still smell really candy to me but the branches and stalk smell real funky. A couple of questions though: What kind of high should i be expecting(body or head), and how strong is it(two hitter quitter or a whole joint)? Also when you say it finished really fast, about how long was that, and last but not least was it easy to trim? Btw here's is an updated pic of my baby.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 10, 2009)

Zen that baby looks great! You have to let me know how those buds turn out man. By the way bad news today, I just found out that the G13 Diesel that I've been growing with my blue venom is a male 

But dont worry, I'm planning to take a few clones from both my blue venom and the male G13 Diesel and im going to cross pollinate the clones and get some new seeds for the strain that I'm calling G13 venom

Oh and I also just started flowering about 2 days ago. The blue venom was 27 inches tall when I started and has over 40 tops! So I'm expecting a monster yield of at least 4+ ounces and about a 5-6 foot plant! I'll post some new pics in a week or so when hopefully some tiny buds start to appear. Thanks for all the advice once again my man!


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just updating the new pictures that I took yesterday, 3 days into flowering. I hope to start seeing some buds form soon because there are nice white pistils coming out all over the place in the nodes and internodes.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 12, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Zen that baby looks great! You have to let me know how those buds turn out man. By the way bad news today, I just found out that the G13 Diesel that I've been growing with my blue venom is a male
> 
> But dont worry, I'm planning to take a few clones from both my blue venom and the male G13 Diesel and im going to cross pollinate the clones and get some new seeds for the strain that I'm calling G13 venom
> 
> Oh and I also just started flowering about 2 days ago. The blue venom was 27 inches tall when I started and has over 40 tops! So I'm expecting a monster yield of at least 4+ ounces and about a 5-6 foot plant! I'll post some new pics in a week or so when hopefully some tiny buds start to appear. Thanks for all the advice once again my man!


 
dude sorry about the your plant being a dude. but hey "LEMONADE", NOW YOU GET TO MAKE SOME SEEDS, G13 VENOM, nice name. but hey man, nice plant i'll tellyou this you are definitely going to have a pretty large plant, seriously. OLD SCHOOLDJ SAID THAT IT WAS A PRETTY FAST FINISH, AND A GOOD SMOKE AND HE DID SOMEWHAT OF A REVIEW ON IT, SHORT AND TO THE POINT. SO HEY MAN KEEP ON KEEPING ON. oh yea, sorry about badgering you about the clones. its just that i really believe in a back-up, you know. hell it may be some of the greatest smoke in the world, and "oops i didn't take any clones". but that's just me. no harm meant.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the positive reinforcement ha. And it's cool about the clones man I know exactly what you're talking about. I think for my next grow I might just order a shit load of different seeds and just sprout them all and see what happens haha. But I am really looking forward to my yield. Day 5 of flowering and no little buds yet but I'll keep updating this thread and put some more pics up when some buds form.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 14, 2009)

what up all? took some pics of my BLUE VENOM last night. wish my phone could get a clearer pic because the trichs on this joker are beautiful and i have a good feeling this is going to be some really stoney weed because it has only been six weeks and damn near "ALL" of the trichs are cloudy, and they still have two more weeks until they are done. so i can just imagine that in two weeks under the scope it's probably gonna look like an amber forest. so yea, looking forward to that. i had to tie them all down the other day. well i didn't have to, but i came in and saw that one of the buds had gotten too heavy and bent the branch almost beaking it. so i tied that one and most of the others just in case they bend an i dont catch them in time enough before they break. so enjoy, and any question or comments are welcome as usual. btw mhg26, those babies look great man. DAMN!!!!



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 18, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> what up all? took some pics of my BLUE VENOM last night. wish my phone could get a clearer pic because the trichs on this joker are beautiful and i have a good feeling this is going to be some really stoney weed because it has only been six weeks and damn near "ALL" of the trichs are cloudy, and they still have two more weeks until they are done. so i can just imagine that in two weeks under the scope it's probably gonna look like an amber forest. so yea, looking forward to that. i had to tie them all down the other day. well i didn't have to, but i came in and saw that one of the buds had gotten too heavy and bent the branch almost beaking it. so i tied that one and most of the others just in case they bend an i dont catch them in time enough before they break. so enjoy, and any question or comments are welcome as usual. btw mhg26, those babies look great man. DAMN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zen your plants look great too man! Just updating the thread again. My girl is doing amazing right now. She's into day 10 of flowering and is 37 inches tall! Here are some pictures that I took today of the nice little buds developing.
View attachment 515215
View attachment 515212View attachment 515216
View attachment 515211View attachment 515217


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 21, 2009)

Updating once again-day 13 into flowering
View attachment 518819

View attachment 518812View attachment 518813
View attachment 518818


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 21, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Updating once again-day 13 into flowering
> View attachment 518819
> View attachment 518817View attachment 518821
> View attachment 518812View attachment 518813
> View attachment 518818View attachment 518814


sweet pics man, hey i told you after you topped her she was gonna bust when you started flowering her. hey check it out tried a couple of little buds in the vaporizer,.......Oh shit, this is some good stuff. seriously man, this saturday will be the 7th week and i think that they are ready. because this morning i put the scope to her and just about everything was cloudy witha few amber dots here and there, also about 90% of the pistils have turned, and the small leaves around the buds are getting hard. plus a lot of the fan leaves are turning yellow. so i'll just cut two or three branches and see where we stand till next week.


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 21, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> sweet pics man, hey i told you after you topped her she was gonna bust when you started flowering her. hey check it out tried a couple of little buds in the vaporizer,.......Oh shit, this is some good stuff. seriously man, this saturday will be the 7th week and i think that they are ready. because this morning i put the scope to her and just about everything was cloudy witha few amber dots here and there, also about 90% of the pistils have turned, and the small leaves around the buds are getting hard. plus a lot of the fan leaves are turning yellow. so i'll just cut two or three branches and see where we stand till next week.


Thanks Zen, good to hear back from you man. Yeah you did, she is truly stretching like wild! She's 44 inches tall and has grown 17 inches in the last 13 days!! But that is so good to hear man I've been looking forward to smoking this bud all summer. That sounds awesome and I hope my girl finishes in like 8 weeks or so. I only have one more week that I can stay with her though and then it's off to college and my bro will have to look after her. I'm definitely starting my next grow in like February or March so I can actually have lots of nice bud for the summer because I definitely underestimated the amount of time and weeks it takes for plants to grow and finish. But what kind of strains are you looking at for your next grow? I really want to try Utopia Haze from Barney's Coffee Shop but I have no idea where I can get legit seeds from.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea my Blue Venom finished in 7 WEEKS! Lotta Amber and great stone too!!

I really wish I had taken clones as this plant was awesome.. I still have 2 bubbelicious going that was grown the same time as the BV but there stil no where near finished and are seem to be about 1/2 as potent. My BV was really musky/earthy and dense buds.. Its a great plant and you guys' BV's look great.. Just be prepared for a fast finish at around 7 weeks.. I was prepared and had to chop it after only a few days flush, but I couldnt tell that it harmed it ..


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 22, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Yea my Blue Venom finished in 7 WEEKS! Lotta Amber and great stone too!!
> 
> I really wish I had taken clones as this plant was awesome.. I still have 2 bubbelicious going that was grown the same time as the BV but there stil no where near finished and are seem to be about 1/2 as potent. My BV was really musky/earthy and dense buds.. Its a great plant and you guys' BV's look great.. Just be prepared for a fast finish at around 7 weeks.. I was prepared and had to chop it after only a few days flush, but I couldnt tell that it harmed it ..


 
That's good to hear man. I'm exactly 2 weeks into flowering and the little buds are very nice already with lots of nice white hairs coming out of them. And I'm really glad that it finishes fast because I'm really looking forward to smoking it haha. How was the high? more body stone or cerebral head high?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 24, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Yea my Blue Venom finished in 7 WEEKS! Lotta Amber and great stone too!!
> 
> I really wish I had taken clones as this plant was awesome.. I still have 2 bubbelicious going that was grown the same time as the BV but there stil no where near finished and are seem to be about 1/2 as potent. My BV was really musky/earthy and dense buds.. Its a great plant and you guys' BV's look great.. Just be prepared for a fast finish at around 7 weeks.. I was prepared and had to chop it after only a few days flush, but I couldnt tell that it harmed it ..


hey what up old school? dude i hear you. i cut a bbranch off friday and let the buts dry a bit and tried it sunday, oh man it was awesome at 7 weeks. so much so that i had decided to chop her down. funny thing happened though, i got tied up running errands, next thing i know it's 7 'o clock and my lights are on. well when i get home and go in to the room, i'll be damned if those buds didn't swell up, and quite noticeably i might add. so since almost all of trichs are still very cloudy i think i'll let it go the whole eight weeks and chop it this saturday. so i cant wait.



mhg26 said:


> That's good to hear man. I'm exactly 2 weeks into flowering and the little buds are very nice already with lots of nice white hairs coming out of them. And I'm really glad that it finishes fast because I'm really looking forward to smoking it haha. How was the high? more body stone or cerebral head high?


now mind you when tried mine, for me it was very stoney. true story "one time, a long time ago yesterday i was trying this stuff called blue venom, and it taste nothing like it smelled, but aside from that, all i know is at 12:53p.m. i put some in my little bowl, took four, or five "real good" tokes, laid my head back, i felt the buzz in my face first and then in my body, and the next thing i remember was my dog waking me up to take him out to pee and the clock had 2:37p.m.", but that's just me.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 24, 2009)

im sure the G13 Labs Blue Venom strain has several dif phenos, but the one I had finished flowering in about 7 1/2 weeks under HOT5's and tasted really skunky/musty/earthy and gave a really good stone..


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 24, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Thanks Zen, good to hear back from you man. Yeah you did, she is truly stretching like wild! She's 44 inches tall and has grown 17 inches in the last 13 days!! But that is so good to hear man I've been looking forward to smoking this bud all summer. That sounds awesome and I hope my girl finishes in like 8 weeks or so. I only have one more week that I can stay with her though and then it's off to college and my bro will have to look after her. I'm definitely starting my next grow in like February or March so I can actually have lots of nice bud for the summer because I definitely underestimated the amount of time and weeks it takes for plants to grow and finish. But what kind of strains are you looking at for your next grow? I really want to try Utopia Haze from Barney's Coffee Shop but I have no idea where I can get legit seeds from.


ahh man that sucks, you ever think about community college,LOL. if i were you iwould let it go at least that long. and as far as the real grow game a lot of people find that out. they think "oh man i'm gonna grow ONE plant and i'll be set for the next two or three months. not so, and i had to find out the hard way too but i was determined to stick in there and accept the reality that it takes quite a bit of time, patience, money(unless you DIY a lot of things), just to get a fair amount of smoke. but now that i've got things dailed in everythings gravy. as it is with you now because now you know how and when you need to start your next grow. as far as strains i wanna see how this BV ends up as well as this Northern light, because i need a good indica, and i want to see how "sativa" the sativa pheno is. Butters told me about afgan kush, and hashberryy and that they are knock-out. so i might try to find a place where i can get one or two fem seeds of each. now that's for my insomnia issues, but what i really want is a sativa that is "GOING TO" give me a psychedelic reaction, or as close to one as possible, any suggestions. now as far as seeds "ATTITUDE" baby, and i think i've seen those on there, i think.


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 24, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ahh man that sucks, you ever think about community college,LOL. if i were you iwould let it go at least that long. and as far as the real grow game a lot of people find that out. they think "oh man i'm gonna grow ONE plant and i'll be set for the next two or three months. not so, and i had to find out the hard way too but i was determined to stick in there and accept the reality that it takes quite a bit of time, patience, money(unless you DIY a lot of things), just to get a fair amount of smoke. but now that i've got things dailed in everythings gravy. as it is with you now because now you know how and when you need to start your next grow. as far as strains i wanna see how this BV ends up as well as this Northern light, because i need a good indica, and i want to see how "sativa" the sativa pheno is. Butters told me about afgan kush, and hashberryy and that they are knock-out. so i might try to find a place where i can get one or two fem seeds of each. now that's for my insomnia issues, but what i really want is a sativa that is "GOING TO" give me a psychedelic reaction, or as close to one as possible, any suggestions. now as far as seeds "ATTITUDE" baby, and i think i've seen those on there, i think.


Man I really enjoy talking to you Zen. You always have a lot to say and I'm glad you take the time to answer back unlike a lot of other people on here. And I understand you perfectly bro. Ha I was actually thinking about going to community college for 2 years to save some money but then I actually did get into a good school and they gave me like 90% of the total cost of going there for financial aid so I'm set I think I'm actually going to have my dad start my next grow How crazy is that? How many people can say that? Haha my dad is amazing he doesnt smoke anymore, but he basically used to be a hippie stoner back in the 70s so he believes that like all people should experiment with weed at least once in there lives ha. But I think he's going to start it in either March or April and I'm definitely gonna tell him only to veg for like 4-5 weeks instead of 8 weeks. This way he can grow smaller plants and I'm planning on growing like 10 plants all in 2 bubbleponics systems. And I picked one of my strains so far and I am truly excited about it already.--Utopia Haze which took 2nd place in the 2008 Cannabis Cup so I heard it's like one of the best Sativas out there. I'm not sure yet about the 2nd strain yet- I'm either going to grow some Super Lemon Haze which would kick ass because it won the cup last year but I kinda want a Sativa and an Indica and Im definitely set on the Uptopia Haze which is Sativa so I need a decent Indica. I might also just wait until like December to order the other seeds so I can see what the Cannabis Cup winners are Man I am so excited for my next grow already but it probably wont be done until next summer. I get done school in real early May so I'm hoping by then it will almost be done and I'll have tons of seriously dank buds for the whole summer Sorry if I wrote you a whole life story on here , like I said I just really enjoy conversing with you Zen lol.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> im sure the G13 Labs Blue Venom strain has several dif phenos, but the one I had finished flowering in about 7 1/2 weeks under HOT5's and tasted really skunky/musty/earthy and gave a really good stone..


oh no dont get me wrong the bit that i had leads me to agree with you, it is ready,


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

hey what up!well i got about three more days till i cut her down, so i took a couple of shots to give a last look at her before she's cut and dried. the first one is just a side shot of the tops. but the second pic is the side view of one of the tops.now i am six foot two so my hands are not huge, but from my fingertip to the point that the bud stops is exactly seven inches. so out of twelve branches it worked out that i had 4 tips at 3 inches, 4 tips at 5 inches, and four tips at 7 inches. not to mention all of the other quarter sized nuggets all along the stem. and all of the are hard as hell. i would say rock hard but they're not that hard.
hey mhg dont forget to get some pics this way when that baby is done. hopefully your bro will save you some.
so what school did you get into, what are ya studying? just curious. horticulture would be nice,LOL. and seriously, your dad that is awesome. at least you know two things are for sure with that deal. the first is since he is not a toker anymore everything will be waiting for you when you get back home. and second since he is old school he will probably put more of his love into it. but time will tell. enjoy the two pics.

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## JASE (Aug 25, 2009)

I enjoyed your thread. I hope you will add a smoke report to it when you are done curing it.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

JASE said:


> I enjoyed your thread. I hope you will add a smoke report to it when you are done curing it.


 well thank you and thank you for stopping by. and i definitely will do a report. i will be a first but i guess i can pull it off. but definitely yes i will, and hey when you get a chance check out my other thread an tell me how you like it.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 25, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey mhg dont forget to get some pics this way when that baby is done. hopefully your bro will save you some.
> so what school did you get into, what are ya studying? just curious. horticulture would be nice,LOL. and seriously, your dad that is awesome. at least you know two things are for sure with that deal. the first is since he is not a toker anymore everything will be waiting for you when you get back home. and second since he is old school he will probably put more of his love into it. but time will tell. enjoy the two pics.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man I definitely will post pics throughout the next 5-6 weeks until she's done. I got into GW University in DC. And I'm going to major in Biology, so plants and horticulture are definitely parts of it ha. Hell yeah I know he will take great care of them because he knows that my bro and I will the ones smoking it lol. The pics look great man, buds look real nice, compact, and full of trichomes


----------



## dayday (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all, i thought i posted before on this forum, been getting info from here for a while very helpful thanks..

Glad to hear that the G13Labs BV is a good smoke and a good flower, i have one flowering now been in 5 days along with their (G13Labs) pineapple express, and already on the BV i can see the white trichs coming i think they came out in the first 2 days of going 12/12 cant wait, and I'm doing to take cuttings for sure now, thanks guys for the info in the thread, i will stay tuned and post a pic later on....

D


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys just updating some pics of my blue venom at almost 5 weeks flowering. Tell me what you guys think..


----------



## dayday (Sep 11, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Hey guys just updating some pics of my blue venom at almost 5 weeks flowering. Tell me what you guys think..
> View attachment 542437
> View attachment 542439View attachment 542440
> View attachment 542436View attachment 542438



looking good mate only 3 weeks left  

D


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 11, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Hey guys just updating some pics of my blue venom at almost 5 weeks flowering. Tell me what you guys think..
> View attachment 542437
> View attachment 542439View attachment 542440
> View attachment 542436View attachment 542438


 

dude that is nice. i told you she would get tall. i think you are really gonna like it too. man the smoke is good. i cut mine at 60 days. i didn't have alot of amber trichs, maybe 10%, but man let me tell you my sleeping issues are a thing of the past with this one. so i don't know what you were looking for as far as what type of high but if you wanted some "sit down and chill herb, then this is a pretty good one . now i know people have different tolerances and i consider mine to be kinda up there, and this does what i need. actually it does it better than the northern lights, which is actually what i ordered, the blue venom was a free seed.so it all worked out swell. nice resin content,very good flower to leaf ratio, very easy to trim which is very crucial to me cause i dread trimming,and when it dries it dries packed up pretty tight. not rock hard but definitely not loose, i believe it's because of the resin, umm... let me see, oh yea, around about the seventh week it seemed like they were ready, i wanna say day 48 or 49. the leaves were kinda hard, and turned up a little, the trichs had a somewhat frosted look, the buds were nice and hard, and it seemed that they had stopped doing any type of growing or swelling. so i cut off a few and hung them up to dry.the reason i did this is because there was really no time listed as far as flowering went, and every other blueberry x ww cross had times between 50-60 days. well needless to say this was a mistake(that's why i only took a few, just in case)because i think it was about the next day or two after i cut those off that i went in my room and saw that they had swelled up some more,"NOTICEABLY". i mean they were still cone shaped, but the calyxes looked like they were flexing their muscles. so please mhg be patient and give it about 60 days. you could give it more, but cut "some" off at 60 so you can see which is best for you. but hey nice, healthy looking plant dude. keep me updated because i really want to know what you think of the smoke. oh yea i almost forgot, is it just me or does that stuff smell like booberry cereal or blue cotton candy, now the branches smell like an old shoe but the buds smell sweet. here are some pics, the first two are pretty self explanatory, the next two just show the size compared to my hand, which by the way is eight inches from end to end, and about four and a half inches wide. anyway i've rambled enough, i'll holler at you later. have you left for school yet?



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking good guys. I'm a little disappointed in my BV ... It looks alright, but not nearly as tasty as the WW.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 11, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Looking good guys. I'm a little disappointed in my BV ... It looks alright, but not nearly as tasty as the WW.


how do you like the smoke though?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 11, 2009)

> how do you like the smoke though?


Oh it's still flowering haha, I meant tasty purely from a visual/smell perspective!


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the compliments and advice. Zen, yeah man I actually left like 2 weeks ago. My brother is taking care of them and they are exactly 5 weeks flowering today. So i hope they finish soon but I think I'm going to give them at least 2 more weeks to see how the trichomes develop. i might wait until half are cloudy and half are brown to get that potent crazy stoney high haha. But I smoked some DC white widow last night and that shit was sooooo nice!!! I've never smoked it before and even though I was drunk as shit already I could still feel that crazy good high lol


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh yeah and heres a recent picture that my brother took and sent me yesterday.


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 14, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Oh yeah and heres a recent picture that my brother took and sent me yesterday.
> View attachment 544582


hey your blue venom looks pretty good! I've got one thats in week 5 of flowering too! Its got a nice berry fruity smell to it..Interested to see the finally outcome..


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 16, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> hey your blue venom looks pretty good! I've got one thats in week 5 of flowering too! Its got a nice berry fruity smell to it..Interested to see the finally outcome..


dude i think that you are going to like it. i just wish that i had took more than five clones from her, because honestly seeing that it is an indica dominant, it was a little better than the northern lights sativa pheno only because the sativa pheno at eight weeks has an up, up, up, down effect, but as far as the indica pheno, in my opinion, it doesn't come close to the BV, but that's just my opinion. but i think you'll like it man all my friends that i've given some to loved it, and i as well. real nice taste, but i does'nt taste as good as it smells. be easy man. btw got any pics?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey all just updating some more pictures at 6 weeks flowering. My blue venom is looking pretty good except the buds are actually kind of smaller than I though they would be. Hopefully they swell up throughout the last 2 weeks while I flush them...?? But I think my bv looks a lot like greenhouse seeds "the church" Any opinions?

Heres my BV
 
 
 

Heres a picture of the church


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 21, 2009)

naw man, it looks like the BV i have going now. but yea ithink it was in my journal that i had stated that round about the 7th week that that booger swole up on me, but yea it looks just about on schedule. now you mentioned about the size of the buds, well your buds look good to me, but that's my opinion. just remember thought bigger light =bigger buds. but for what you got going on, ithink they are tight. like i said though give it 60 days at least. for me that's just about when my trichs started turning amber. i got five going now, and i think i'll let one go 63 days just to see what it hits like. but hey come check my thread i got some new pics up, think you might like them. but anyway, damn good job dude. trust me though, bout week seven them buds gone swell. just keep them lights as close as you can. take care, hope all is well with school.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 23, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> naw man, it looks like the BV i have going now. but yea ithink it was in my journal that i had stated that round about the 7th week that that booger swole up on me, but yea it looks just about on schedule. now you mentioned about the size of the buds, well your buds look good to me, but that's my opinion. just remember thought bigger light =bigger buds. but for what you got going on, ithink they are tight. like i said though give it 60 days at least. for me that's just about when my trichs started turning amber. i got five going now, and i think i'll let one go 63 days just to see what it hits like. but hey come check my thread i got some new pics up, think you might like them. but anyway, damn good job dude. trust me though, bout week seven them buds gone swell. just keep them lights as close as you can. take care, hope all is well with school.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-



Hey thanks for the info and advice. I started the flushing process last saturday and they swelled up a little bit already so I'm excited to see how they are in another week or two. Thanks man same to you- nice grow and good luck growing in the future.


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 25, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> dude i think that you are going to like it. i just wish that i had took more than five clones from her, because honestly seeing that it is an indica dominant, it was a little better than the northern lights sativa pheno only because the sativa pheno at eight weeks has an up, up, up, down effect, but as far as the indica pheno, in my opinion, it doesn't come close to the BV, but that's just my opinion. but i think you'll like it man all my friends that i've given some to loved it, and i as well. real nice taste, but i does'nt taste as good as it smells. be easy man. btw got any pics?
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 
Hey Zen! Heres a pic of my blue venom...This one is a lower bud, so its a little leafy, and the other is one of the 2-3 decent tops i've got...My "Church" took over, so the BV isn't getting as much light..


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 28, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey Zen! Heres a pic of my blue venom...This one is a lower bud, so its a little leafy, and the other is one of the 2-3 decent tops i've got...My "Church" took over, so the BV isn't getting as much light..


that is a nice looking top dude. the buds on there look like they are really close together, nice, the other is a bit leafy, but hell behind the leaves is going to be some good smoke.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 28, 2009)

Almost ready


----------



## Dr Widebody (Sep 28, 2009)

damn that looks delicious...


----------



## dayday (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys been getting good info from this thread on this strain...big thanks to Zen...my plant is on day 36 just got one question its a bit leafy compared to the pics in this thread should i start to take some big leaves off.

thanks


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2009)

dayday said:


> Thanks guys been getting good info from this thread on this strain...big thanks to Zen...my plant is on day 36 just got one question its a bit leafy compared to the pics in this thread should i start to take some big leaves off.
> 
> thanks


no, no, no. it is just fine the way it is. i wait until two weeks till harvest before i take any big leaves off, then about a week before harvest i take off every leaf that has a very visible stem. i do that so that in those last couple of weeks when those buds are swelling up for the last time i can make sure that the buds are getting maximum light. that's me though. but if i were you i would wait. those big leaves are kinda like a food pantry, it stores nutes for that particular bud or shoot it is attached to. also it absorbs light too, sort of how the plant eats. so no man give it some time. but let me ask, did you veg with a sodium or halide bulb? and what wattage ar you using to flower? just curious. By the way man that REALLY looks good, man you are going to be so happy.


PEACE!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> View attachment 563234View attachment 563235
> View attachment 563232View attachment 563233
> Almost ready


damn man what are they at now? they look about 50-55 days old. but yea they look awesome man. looks like you are going to have a lot of buds. time to go shopping for mason jars. best for curing IMO. like i said before though i had cut mine down at 60 days, out of the five i got now i might let one go 9 weeks(63 days). but anyway NICE ASS JOB, dude!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## dayday (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks again Zen i will leave her alone till the last week, i will let her go for 8-9 weeks then chop her down...
I veg her under a CFL for around 6 weeks from seed and flowering her in my DR240 grow tent under 1200 watt HPS but the plant is in with another 15 plants: G13labs Pineapple Express,blue cheese,skunk No1 

some pics of the inside of the tent...

in the second picture you can see the BV at the very top...and the other are of the pineaplle express G113labs have done me proud


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 29, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> damn man what are they at now? they look about 50-55 days old. but yea they look awesome man. looks like you are going to have a lot of buds. time to go shopping for mason jars. best for curing IMO. like i said before though i had cut mine down at 60 days, out of the five i got now i might let one go 9 weeks(63 days). but anyway NICE ASS JOB, dude!!!
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Yeah great guess they're at day 52 of flowering. I think they're pretty much ready- bad news though- some of the plant had a spider mite infestation...So my bro took care of it and sprayed like half of her. I think they may have come back though onto parts of the other buds which has me worried. But I dunno if I should spray the actual buds and the trichomes? Any opinions? But I also might just cut her down in a few days and be safe with how most of the buds are now.


----------



## madazz (Sep 29, 2009)

hey.. so this is where u been at zen, havn't seen u in your other journal for a bit. this 1 has taken off - 8 pages!, is the other journal finished ? or u will continue with both ?


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 30, 2009)

So does it smell like gods vagina in your tent?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 30, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> Yeah great guess they're at day 52 of flowering. I think they're pretty much ready- bad news though- some of the plant had a spider mite infestation...So my bro took care of it and sprayed like half of her. I think they may have come back though onto parts of the other buds which has me worried. But I dunno if I should spray the actual buds and the trichomes? Any opinions? But I also might just cut her down in a few days and be safe with how most of the buds are now.


hey man tell him to spray the whole plant, under the leaves and on top. walmart has a line of pesticide sprays. like three dollars a bottle, and they can be used up to a couple of days before harvest, and yea spray"EVERYTHING", but unless they are real bad, you are right around the corner from being done, so it might not be an issue unless you have some clones to worry about. 


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## dayday (Sep 30, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> So does it smell like gods vagina in your tent?


for sure


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 30, 2009)

madazz said:


> hey.. so this is where u been at zen, havn't seen u in your other journal for a bit. this 1 has taken off - 8 pages!, is the other journal finished ? or u will continue with both ?


hey what up man. naw the other one is not done, it's just that i have not been able to put any pics up(camra issues)and a car accident. so if anyone visits and has a question or comment i will respond, but other than that it is a "GROW" journal. and i feel that for the most part any updates on the plants wouldn't be complete without any pics. wouldn't you agree?

yea, it has kinda taken off. really i just started this thread because i had this seed that i got for free, and the breeder didn't have ANY kind of guidelines on how to grow it. and it seems like me, and maybe like one other dude was starting our plants at the same time pretty much. since it is a "new" strain it seems like i'm about one to two grows ahead of everyone that visits, so since i'm basically still learning "as i go", i'm just enjoying meeting new people and passing on what i'm learning about this particular plant "as i go". my best guess is that when some one is looking for info on G13 labs Blue Venom, this is one of the threads that pop up. i might put it in my SIG because i really want the word to get out that this is some real good smoke, one of the best i've had since '98-'99(when i had some cali weed in Az.). and everyone that i burn some with thinks it is the shit. it kinda makes me want to make it the only strain i'm growing. but i need a sativa too. hell look at me running off again. let me get out of here. be easy man, ok.
BTW how did find this thread?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 30, 2009)

dayday said:


> Thanks again Zen i will leave her alone till the last week, i will let her go for 8-9 weeks then chop her down...
> I veg her under a CFL for around 6 weeks from seed and flowering her in my DR240 grow tent under 1200 watt HPS but the plant is in with another 15 plants: G13labs Pineapple Express,blue cheese,skunk No1
> 
> some pics of the inside of the tent...
> ...


is that two 600's? man those are some nice shots. looks like some real good stuff you got in there. kudos to you my friend. i would really like to know how that pineapple express is as far as flowering time and the type of high. but yea looks great man.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## dayday (Sep 30, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> is that two 600's? man those are some nice shots. looks like some real good stuff you got in there. kudos to you my friend. i would really like to know how that pineapple express is as far as flowering time and the type of high. but yea looks great man.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Hi Zen 

yes i have 2 x 600W

I found this thread through a google search even tho I'm already a member of this forum.. has like you already said there is no info on this strain.

The pineapple express i think came out around the same time as the BV i think. I know that the flowering time is 55 days on the PE as stated on The Old Att website before they moved to there new site i thought it my be the same for the BV as well but they to are on day 37 /week6 of flowering.

Couple of close up's of the PE 

thanks again Day


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 30, 2009)

dayday said:


> Hi Zen
> 
> yes i have 2 x 600W
> 
> ...


looking good man, the bv. i let mine go at 60 days, might let one on this new batch go 63(9wks) just to see if i can get a little more of a stone out of it. but as it is now, it's gooood. at about three weeks of curing, and smoking along the way, i can tell you that it does get better with the cure. if it last that long.LOL.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## dayday (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a blue cheese as well in the mix and that takes upto 9-10 weeks of flowering so i will let the Blue Venom finish around the same time as that on the advice you just gave


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 30, 2009)

dayday said:


> I have a blue cheese as well in the mix and that takes upto 9-10 weeks of flowering so i will let the Blue Venom finish around the same time as that on the advice you just gave


well i let mine go at eight and a half, 10 may be too long. just keep a good look out for your trichs turning amber. because when they turn amber that is an indicator that the level of THC has peaked and is about to start to degrade, or loose power. so be careful, don't want to wait all that time for THC that has degraded. when i cut mine i just had a few amber trichs speckled around. i wanted that stoney feel, but i also wanted it to have the punch that it was supposed to have. that why i cut it when it was ready instead of waiting to make it more "whatever".




PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## dayday (Sep 30, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> well i let mine go at eight and a half, 10 may be too long. just keep a good look out for your trichs turning amber. because when they turn amber that is an indicator that the level of THC has peaked and is about to start to degrade, or loose power. so be careful, don't want to wait all that time for THC that has degraded. when i cut mine i just had a few amber trichs speckled around. i wanted that stoney feel, but i also wanted it to have the punch that it was supposed to have. that why i cut it when it was ready instead of waiting to make it more "whatever".
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


i will keep an eye for the trichs turning amber... smells lush cant wait.

thanks Day


----------



## JASE (Oct 5, 2009)

I just harvested mine... Awesome plant. Very fruity smell. Super sticky. Covered in white goodness. The buds turned a nice shade of blue after the first cold night.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 6, 2009)

jase said:


> i just harvested mine... Awesome plant. Very fruity smell. Super sticky. Covered in white goodness. The buds turned a nice shade of blue after the first cold night.


pics?????????


----------



## dayday (Oct 22, 2009)

Also chopped mine now drying out also chopped the PE aswell it was a long weekend...

some pics of the Blue Venom before the chop..I finally chop it after 8 weeks 4 days..

will update after i pull the bud out of the dark room in seven days...

Thanks again for all the input in the thread..

day


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 23, 2009)

dayday said:


> Also chopped mine now drying out also chopped the PE aswell it was a long weekend...
> 
> some pics of the Blue Venom before the chop..I finally chop it after 8 weeks 4 days..
> 
> ...


no problem man. plant looks nice. and tell me how easy was it to trim? be sure to get back at me on how you liked it.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 23, 2009)

JASE said:


> I just harvested mine... Awesome plant. Very fruity smell. Super sticky. Covered in white goodness. The buds turned a nice shade of blue after the first cold night.


so, how did you like it?


----------



## coryla03 (Nov 29, 2009)

i ordered 5 g13 blue venom fem seeds from attitude, all 5 germed and had taproots, i put them in the humidome and 1 week later i have yet to see any sprouts!! i hope i didnt get a bad batch of seeds but its weird as they all germed in like a 24hr period so i thought i had some good seeds, who knows....


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 1, 2009)

coryla03 said:


> i ordered 5 g13 blue venom fem seeds from attitude, all 5 germed and had taproots, i put them in the humidome and 1 week later i have yet to see any sprouts!! i hope i didnt get a bad batch of seeds but its weird as they all germed in like a 24hr period so i thought i had some good seeds, who knows....


 what are you starting them in?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 1, 2009)

dayday said:


> Also chopped mine now drying out also chopped the PE aswell it was a long weekend...
> 
> some pics of the Blue Venom before the chop..I finally chop it after 8 weeks 4 days..
> 
> ...


 
so? how did you like it man?


----------



## dimebagdan (Dec 1, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> so? how did you like it man?


 mine has a light chocolate skunky taste and is fucking incredible looking. smaller yeild on mine but from the pics ive seen on this thread than my one plants pheno type was not good. i definatly will grow again. if i can find seeds attitude out of stock. but cheap as hell when in.


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 4, 2010)

I need some tips on growing my blue venom seeds. i have 5 feminized seeds.

i want to know what container would be best for outdoor growing / and in door growing. 

also what nutrients would be best, for a big bud-full plant.

also need tips/advice in growing my Dina Fem Fruit-automatic in my Aero garden Pro200.


If anyone could be of great help, i'd greatly appreciate it!

email me @ [email protected]


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 6, 2010)

LuiLoc said:


> I need some tips on growing my blue venom seeds. i have 5 feminized seeds.
> 
> i want to know what container would be best for outdoor growing / and in door growing.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 7, 2010)

what type of soil did you use? or should i go with a hydroponic grow on this? & should i use the flora series 3-part nutrients?

i have a BlackBerry fem plant growing, ill post a photo up, & its doing ok with the nutrients that came with my aerogarden.

this is my blackberry, i forgot to keep track of how old it is, but not over 3 weeks.






i get my seeds from the attitude seed bank. they have a HUGE selection of seeds  i need to buy more.


----------



## bujudaghost (Apr 7, 2010)

I Like, Dude!


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks i have an updated pik of 4-8-2010 she looks a lil bigger, cant wait till it gets to budding  

*** REMEMBER THIS IS NOT MY BLUE VENOM, THIS IS MY BLACKBERRY FEMINIZED PLANT, IM JUST SEEKING GROW TIPS FOR MY BLUE VENOM TO GET MAX BUD YEILD. SINCE ITS WHITE WIDOW+BLUEBERRY. SOUNDS LIKE BOMB ASS SMOKE  ***

HERES THE LINK TO WHWER I BOUGHT THE SEEDS. --- http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sativa-seeds/sativa-feminized/sativa-seeds-blackberry-feminized/prod_1040.html


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 9, 2010)

way to many plants for that aero it only has a one gallon res. good luck to you check it like three times a day and change the res twice as often also i suggest 12/12 from seed.

and the blue venom is indeed bomb ass smoke. also is very stinky so i hope your prepared.


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL  thanks man, & yea i know im jus waiting to see wich ones are males to tke em out, ill probably save pollen & make sum seeds off the balckbery, well on lighting i set it to 18/6. just need better nutes, cuz the aero nutes are decent, but seems like its growing kind of slow.


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 9, 2010)

will it affect the plants if i change it to 12/12 now?


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 11, 2010)

is Schultz 10-15-10 Plant Food Plus (liquid plant food wwith micronutrients) ok to use in my aerogarden pro200 to help my plants grow?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2010)

How do you plan on removing males when their roots will be entangled with all the other plants?
Lol good luck with that


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 11, 2010)

actually they arent tangled, & i took uot males already. now i just have 2 females, Blackberry & Dinafem's Fruit automatic


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2010)

You mean to tell me that within two days these young plants showed sex under a veg light cycle?
How did you know which ones were males?


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 11, 2010)

i didnt know, im just pretty sure they will be males, because those other ones were bag seeds from stuff i bougt & i didnt want them in there so i took them out & put them in another pot seperately.
i just kept feminized seeds in there.

i will post a new photo from today right now


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 11, 2010)

**** NEW as of 4-11-2010 ****


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 13, 2010)

LuiLoc said:


> is Schultz 10-15-10 Plant Food Plus (liquid plant food wwith micronutrients) ok to use in my aerogarden pro200 to help my plants grow?


 wow you are new but we are going to help you through this. 

do not use that shultz product it bad bad bad. aero nutes are fine trust me. now this is very important what is the ph of your res water? also when checking ph do it after the lights have been on for a while so you get a stable reading.


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 14, 2010)

seriously man, idk what the ph is, cuz i bought a shitty ph meter at lowes, i need to upgrade seriously, 7 need to find a job to get my hands on a 400watt hps light  & yea im new to hydro growing so thanks for not talkin shit, & im mostly better @ soil growing. ill post a new pik in just a min..


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 14, 2010)

*PLEASE HELP*







*LEAF PROBLEM*













im pretty sure ill get some tiny buds from this,  sux i should have been prepared with good nutes.


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 14, 2010)

pretty good growth over 3 days huh?


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 15, 2010)

LuiLoc said:


> pretty good growth over 3 days huh?


 yes very impressive. wow


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL not really, wish it got bigger, but its decent. but can those stems be cloned? & what would be the best cloning product?


----------



## dimebagdan (Apr 15, 2010)

LuiLoc said:


> LOL not really, wish it got bigger, but its decent. but can those stems be cloned? & what would be the best cloning product?


 a little small but it can be done. they say the closer to the roots the better for cloning. i would top first and those lower branches will shout up than cut your clones.


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 15, 2010)

ok thanks, will do that.


----------



## LuiLoc (Apr 16, 2010)

*when i top the plant is it normal for the top to turn brown?*


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2010)

i know thisw threads madd old. jsut wanted to see if any of the blue venom had any blkue hues or a blue/purple tint to it? mines at 5 weeks flowering. im jw if its gonna get any color


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 23, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> i know thisw threads madd old. jsut wanted to see if any of the blue venom had any blkue hues or a blue/purple tint to it? mines at 5 weeks flowering. im jw if its gonna get any color


pretty much only when it gets cold. it will turn a blueish /purple colro. very pretty.


way to hold it down LuiLoc!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 30, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> pretty much only when it gets cold. it will turn a blueish /purple colro. very pretty.
> 
> 
> way to hold it down LuiLoc!
> ...


heyy Zen ur still around>> lol.. yeaa mone had a lil bit of purple to it. =) but sadly... as it dried.. it lost the purple to it. =/ u can check my sig if u wanna see the harvest pics from it.


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 20, 2011)

Did anyone elses blue venom stretch? I have 2 is BV and 1 kinda stretchy but giant leaved bv, both have purpling on the veins of the main stem which I found unique. But ones just growing in height more than width, any advice? Light is 18" above canopy temps at 82 humid 50% I topped em all but this is the only one that didn't bush out as much as it grew vertically.


----------



## ronerone7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got done harvesting 1 BV and 1 DIE both from different breeders, Obviously BV is G 13labs and the Diesel is Dinafem both freebies and both absolutely the best of the whole bunch I bought, lol!! Its interesting cause that happens quite often to me actually, lol, anyway the BV is as good as both of its parents as one compliments the other quiite well. I too noticed not too many side branching but I think that can be fixed with a little topping and a little super cropping and thst should do the trick but I urge individuals to super crop 1 at a time, wait till its a huge nodual then proceed if need be. Here's a couple of pics from the BV, Flowered quite small @ 14" and it prolly grew another foot after the turn so close to 2' @ harvest!! The Diesel, well we all know how it smells (DUH), looks like, and everything else about it 10 times ova, lol.


----------

